# Ctrl-Z "undo" errors!



## ShannonR (Oct 24, 2008)

When I try to "undo" one brush stroke in the develop mode, LR2 goes back up to 15 edits!!!!!!!  Considering how slow this is working with VISTA it is driving me crazy.  Pls help!


----------



## petertang (Oct 24, 2008)

I think I experience a similar issue, sometimes after I pressed "Ctrl-z", LR redo a lot of steps, even the previous few photos.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 24, 2008)

Please update to 2.1 to resolve this bug.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 24, 2008)

While 2.1 is known to fix a particular bug with Undo (undoes two steps instead of one depending on focus), this doesn't sound like it.  This sounds like the old Undo bug on Windows, where sometimes it'll undo a lot more than two steps.  Nobody has ever come up with a way to reproduce this reliably, so the team has never been able to fix it.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 24, 2008)

ShannonR;26'13 said:
			
		

> When I try to "undo" one brush stroke in the develop mode, LR2 goes back up to 15 edits!!!!!!!  Considering how slow this is working with VISTA it is driving me crazy.  Pls help!



Welcome Shannon, hopefully we can come up with something!!
To help us help you could you please take a moment to fill in your signature in the "userCP' that is found at the top left of the page - thanks.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm with Mark on this one. There was a repeatable bug of two-step Undo's when certain develop module sliders had U/I focus. This was reported fixed in 2.1final, (which also resulted in the alteration/disabling of slider operation thru the mouse scroll wheel).

As Mark says, there is another reported/unrepeatable bug, with Undo on Windows. The development team has begged for repeatable examples to research the problem, but the problem seems rather random.  I've seen reports of a few to many hundreds of photos being affected by this issue. Personally, I've seen a single undo unwind work on approx 2'' images. I very rarely push the Undo button if I can help it.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Oct 27, 2008)

Another "Undo" problem is that I created a new preset for the beta2 camera profiles, hit Ctrl-Z to undo the calibration step. Instead it just removed the created preset. I will log this as a bug.


----------



## madone (Oct 27, 2008)

The "random multi-undo via Ctrl-Z on Windows" is still present in 2.1 (Final). I happened to me Saturday. I wish I had steps to report back to Adobe on this, but I was not expecting to have to trace all my steps.

To say the least I will be using Ctrl-Z very sparingly as it undid work on about 1' photos I had just worked on including the removal of the Virtual Copies I did the work on.

Maybe we can all come up with some simularities at least..to steer them in the right direction. 

I know I had created 
-used the export feature to create a copy of a file
-created VC's
-used the Adjustment Brush
-crop tool


----------



## Marcia Gold (Dec 2, 2008)

*Another wierd Ctrl-Z effect*

My Ctrl-Z turned into a WOW preset (B&W) and now I've lost a bunch of photos I did tons of work on.

Ok, I'm still stuck in the Dark Ages with 1.4.1, but this is WIERD...can't find the lost photos or figure out how to get Ctrl-Z back to Undo....


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 2, 2008)

Marcia, Welcome to the Forums. I'm sorry you've encountered a problem. Unfortunately, I believe this is a serious problem.

This is a known, but totally unreproducible bug. Unfortunately, absent a good backup, your work is lost. I've been bitten by this one personally, and have seen a number of reports. I know that it's been reported to Adobe as a bug, but as it's extremely difficult to reproduce, I'm not sure they've been able to fix it.

I have to say, I haven't seen any reports of this, with the 2.x versions, Although there was a vaguely similar bug, which was limited to 2 develop slider steps, in the 2.' beta version.

Do me a favor, and as soon as you can, make a back-up copy of the *.lrcat catalog file.
The database guru at Adobe may be interested in seeing this. (Maybe even fix it, but I'm pessimistic about that for this bug.)

Edit: oops, I see I've repeated most of the content of the thread above, sorry, I just wanted to get you an answer ASAP.


----------



## Marcia Gold (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Brad, thanks for the extremely quick answer.

I was able to import back into LR the lost files since I had run them all thru PS so I found them and brought them back in and rearranged the catalog, almost back to the way it was. Maybe better.

I will do a backup copy from now on. I always do import backups but have not had to do backups of ongoing projects.  

Still haven't figured out how to get Ctl-Z back to its normal function. I won't use it for now. Since it happened out of nowhere, I have no way to reproduce what happened.

I promise to update to 2.whatever the latest is...
THANK YOU


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 2, 2008)

Whew. I lost about 9' minutes worth of work on a couple hundred images. I've heard a couple horror stories of much worse.

Glad you're good to go.  Hang around, lots of interesting talk.....


----------



## Zantedeschia (Dec 21, 2008)

I have LR 2.2 and it just destroyed hours of work with Ctrl+Z (Undo option). 
I don't know how I shall retrieve all the changes to the photos that I have been working on. That is my first time encountering this issue and now that I know I will never use Undo again. It is just frustrating.


----------



## eaglekepr (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm not a programmer or anything remotely close, and I haven't yet had Undo destroy my catalog AND I'm not suggesting that I can fix this bug but...

When you Undo, the undone step disappears from the History panel (I previously thought it just stepped back through like Photoshop does but I just checked).  However, Ctrl + Y will Redo (or Edit -> Redo) the step and it reappears... and this works for multiple undo/redo's.  

So were the Redo's still available or was all that info trashed?  It would be extremely tedious since for every file you have to Ctrl + Y for every step for every photo, but it would be a lot easier than re-editing hours worth of work.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for that Jason.  All we've really heard are the 'horror stories', and not so much the successful recoveries. So perhaps you're right and some folks were able to 'redo' their ways out of it.


----------



## SeayPhotography (Dec 30, 2008)

I had just had the unfortunate experience of the Control Z problem. It undid the work on over 4' photos over two dates. The redo function did not help. Is there anything that Adobe could use from me for trouble shooting this problem.

David S


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 30, 2008)

David, thanks for the info. You can link to Adobe's official bug report on the toolbar at the top of the thread.  I'd say fill it out and offer a copy of your catalog if they want it.
If you have room on your machine, you could save a copy of the catalog from right after the incident.

While we have a couple members of the Lr team participating here occasionaly, we don't have any 'official' affiliation with Adobe. That's why the separate process for bug reports.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 30, 2008)

Any chance you can retrace many of your steps, particularly those immediately preceding the undo?

Here's some guidance on how to file a bug report.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 30, 2008)

What a well written article Mr Sirota!!! Cngratualtions on your latest publication. It would be useful to have this in the tips and tricks too !!


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks, Geoff.  If you want to post a link to that in Tips and Tricks, go for it!


----------



## ingi (Jan 27, 2009)

*Ctrl Z undo undo undo undo*

I have also just experienced the Ctrl Z bug.  I pressed Ctrl Z to undo a brush adj and instead it undid all my work and took me back to the state lightroom was when I first opened it this morning.  I am using LR 2.1 and have not had this problem before, and have adjusted and undone lots of edits using Ctrl Z.  Today I just applied my normal workflow adjustments,  cropped, applied a Graduated filter, change to grayscale.  I then went to use the adj brush for a little exposure adj decided it didnt really need it pressed Ctrl Z and then it happened.  Lightroom not only deleted the image I was working on but all the images that I had imported as well.  Lucky for me I pressed Redo and it all came back but now I cant use undo at as it happens everytime I press Ctrl Z.  I have also reported it to the bug reports.


Interesting, it is now 1'mins after the above had happened.  I closed and relaunched lightroom, problem gone Ctrl Z behaves normally now.  I guess this is why adobe has a problem fixing this particular bug it it only happens sometimes and then fixes itself.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes, exactly.  Nobody has been able to come up with a way to reliably reproduce this problem, which makes it very challenging to fix.  The more detail you can provide with your bug report, the better!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry for your lost work Ingrid.  Yeah, that's why it's been so hard to track down.


----------



## ryelland (Feb 6, 2009)

It looks like I also have the infamous Cntl-Z gremlin. I'm running Windows XP SP3...running 2 monitors but shut down the 2nd due to previous problems w/ LR. I have 16' photos in a catalog. I've had this happen multiple times and it's really getting to be a drag. I had just edited about 3' photos starting at the beginning, then the Reset light came on...right panel, develop module. Because I'm so gun shy at this point, I was afraid to go on because I wasn't sure if LR was going to reset all of my edits, so I tentatively hit Cntl-Z to try and shutoff Reset. As seen by other users, all 3' edits were immediately wiped out...photos are still in catalog, all edits...gone. Adobe really needs to address this bug. I'm seriously considering giving up on LR and doing my edits in ACR.
Rob Y


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 6, 2009)

ryelland said:


> Adobe really needs to address this bug.



They would - if they could find it!  Bugs that can't be reproduced on demand are notoriously hard to fix.  Report it, with complete steps of what you did.  The more information they're given, the better the chances of finding it and fixing it.

Oh, and if you get that, try a Redo and see if it redoes them.  (Is that a word?  You know what I mean!  )


----------



## ShannonR (Oct 24, 2008)

When I try to "undo" one brush stroke in the develop mode, LR2 goes back up to 15 edits!!!!!!!  Considering how slow this is working with VISTA it is driving me crazy.  Pls help!


----------



## ryelland (Feb 7, 2009)

Victoria..
Thank you for your answer. I will file a bug report with Adobe. I've been using LR since the very beginning and have never had this issue before. One other thing I have noticed: my "paste" and "reset" buttons (right and left panels) will mysteriously light up. I assume this means they're active...not sure how to deactivate them once lit, with LR being so unstable. The first time I recognized LR's instability was when I had just done about 1'' edits and I was using the Adjustment Brush. I wanted to remove an edit, so hovered over the pin and hit "delete." Bam...all edits undone all 1'' images.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 10, 2009)

Rob, if you're finding LR that unstable, I'd also suggest you try some of the troubleshooting tips here: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?t=1645, particularly deleting preferences.  Solves some very weird bugs!


----------

